# Defense Dog of the Day



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Good Dog.

Defensive Dog Use of the Day | The Truth About Guns


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I love it. Its so great that way that dog pops up from behind the counter and then the clerk just gives him a little boost over. Bad guy down boom done!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I love it!! Except I would be afraid he would shoot my dog of I lifted him over the counter. But so cool to see in action. Too bad in ca the bad guy could probably sue. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Capone22 said:


> Too bad in ca the bad guy could probably sue.



Thats why I live in Texas.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha I need to move! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This looks staged, but fun to watch anyway.


----------

